# From The Lab Subscription Box



## cshugs (May 21, 2013)

Anyone out there sign up for this box? I know I read about it on another forum (somewhere in MUT, can't remember where) - just got my invitation code yesterday! And since it's just starting, they are offering a "charter membership" for $19.99 plus shipping per month. Since I have zero self control, I subbed.

Looks like the first box (for me anyway) will be in July - anyone else signed up? I'm pretty excited, it sounds like it could be really cool. 

https://fromthelab.com/


----------



## MissMonica (May 21, 2013)

Ah, I'm on the fence!  I signed up all the way until I realized there was no Paypal payment option.  That always makes me nervous....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 21, 2013)

I am also intrigued by this one...my friend sent me the link yesterday so I thought I'd check here to see what everyone thought.  I am definitely interested in the discount for life, but not if it turns out to be some shady service.  

The website setup reminds me of the popsugar must have one.  Hope that doesn't mean all of the sign up information is displayed indefinitely.


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 21, 2013)

I am really excited to hear about this. My friend's sister is a chemist for a major cosmetics company so she would always give us some great samples to try - even before it was out on shelves and I miss those days. It really depends on which labs they are sourcing them from, I guess. I think I will sub and see what happens because I can't help myself.


----------



## EmGee (May 21, 2013)

It sounds kind of neat, but they say 1 to 3 samples, so you never really know.

Also I find it funny how they say "no drugstore samples" as a lot of the big companies have high end and drugstore items that are almost the same.

Estee Lauder owns high end and drugstore brands, same for L'oreal- I posted a list of who owns what on my blog last year.
I was very surprised.

A lot of the big companies also do their own research, so I think it is  a bit too vague for me to sign up.

I know a few companies online who I buy from have sent me sample of either makeup or skincare before they sold it online- but it was not very big companies.

-one was a mineral makeup company that sent me samples of a bunch of colors before they were sold online when I placed an order (these were colors that were only listed 3 months later).

Guess I will watch for now as I do not know enough yet....


----------



## naturalactions (May 30, 2013)

This thread peaked my interest, so I subbed. Just received the June box. Shipping was super fast, only 2 days from when I got the shipping email. The only problem was that the email did not include a tracking number, just a notice that the box had shipped.

They also send an email with a link to the member page that discusses the current months products if you want spoilers before your box arrives.

The pamphlet that comes with the box does a great job of explaining the products and how to use them. So do the videos on the member page.

For those interested, here is what came in the June box...along with a teaser for July

Face Primer No. 327 - An anti-aging, CC, pore minimizing primer. Packaged in an air tight pump. 0.81 oz...Easily enough for 30 days use.

Eyelid Primer No. 328 - A sheer beige color that can be used under any color with the effects said to last 12 hours. It actually has a nice light sparkle to it, so it can be used alone as a light shadow itself. Packaged in a tube with a wand applicator like a lip gloss would be. 0.31 oz...this will last for a while since a little goes a long way.





The teaser they left us with for next month's box is..."2 products...skincare....from Sweden."
So with that, I will continue to sub for a while. Although I have not had time to really test the products, I am happy with the quality (no chemically smells, good packaging, and enough product to feel like I got my moneys worth) Although the products are available for members to buy individually, it would be nice to know which brand names these products will be sold as when they hit the market, so if I truly love it, I can invest in it again in the future. Guess that's all confidential for a while...

Also, found it kind of strange that the company states its located in Beverly Hills, the address is even listed on the products labels, however the shipping indicated it came from Southeastern Pennsylvania. Meh...no biggie I guess.

Hope this helps some of you who are on the fence about subbing!


----------



## Soxi (May 30, 2013)

Thanks you for showing us what you received. Do they list the ingredients of the products either on the pamphlet or website? I would like to sub, but I have breakout probe skin and there are some ingredients I avoid. I wouldn't mind receiving items that contain them, I'd just want to know, so I could pass that item onto a friend or put it on my trade list.



> This thread peaked my interest, so I subbed. Just received the June box. Shipping was super fast, only 2 days from when I got the shipping email. The only problem was that the email did not include a tracking number, just a notice that the box had shipped. They also send an email with a link to the member page that discusses the current months products if you want spoilers before your box arrives. The pamphlet that comes with the box does a great job of explaincing the products and how to use them. So do the videos on the member page. For those interested, here is what came in the June box...along with a teaser for July
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So with that, I will continue to sub for a while. Although I have not had time to really test the products, I am happy with the quality (no chemically smells, good packaging, and enough product to feel like I got my moneys worth) Although the products are available for members to buy individually, it would be nice to know which brand names these products will be sold as when they hit the market, so if I truly love it, I can invest in it again in the future. Guess that's all confidential for a while... Also, found it kind of strange that the company states its located in Beverly Hills, the address is even listed on the products labels, however the shipping indicated it came from Southeastern Pennsylvania. Meh...no biggie I guess. Hope this helps some of you who are on the fence about subbing!


----------



## OiiO (May 30, 2013)

I'm intrigued about this subscription, I might sign up to try out one month.


----------



## cshugs (May 31, 2013)

i too got my box - super fast shipping! so far i'm pleased with this box - i felt for the $19.95 charter membership price, i definitetly got a good value as i'd spend at least $20 on each of the items in the box. 

not sure if i was just super sleepy when i tried it this morning, but after putting on the primer, i felt like my skin looked better! also i can't get enough eyelid primer, it's the one product i go through on a regular basis. i'm pretty partial to smashbox eyelid primer, but i'm open to finding a new favorite!


----------



## naturalactions (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks you for showing us what you received. Do they list the ingredients of the products either on the pamphlet or website? I would like to sub, but I have breakout probe skin and there are some ingredients I avoid. I wouldn't mind receiving items that contain them, I'd just want to know, so I could pass that item onto a friend or put it on my trade list.


 You're welcome! Yes, they list them on the website in the member section. I have included a couple of screenshots for you for this months products. Hopefully it will be big enough to read when you click on the photo to enlarge it.


----------



## Soxi (Jun 1, 2013)

> You're welcome! Yes, they list them on the website in the member section. I have included a couple of screenshots for you for this months products. Hopefully it will be big enough to read when you click on the photo to enlarge it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great, thank you! I just subscribed. I like the idea...I do hope when a product you were sent is released to the market they email you and let you know what brand and that it's available...unless the item remains for sale in their shop indefinitely and you can still repurchase if you like it.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the face primer is Sonia Kashuk's Perfecting Brightening Primer ($14.99 ARV) from their LE 2013 Spring Collection for Target. You can look it up on their site here: http://soniakashuk.com/sk-MTA_prod.php?sk=521

The eye primer is actually not a primer, but a Long Lasting Cream Eye Shadow by Rouge Bunny Rouge in Brocade Skipper ($31 ARV). Link to the product here: http://en.rougebunnyrouge.com/long-lasting-cream-eye-shadow.html

I'm not a huge sleuth and I could be wrong about both of these, but I compared the ingredient lists and they are identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way, both of these seem like great products, I subscribed because I want to try them both, and already received my shipping email this morning.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2013)

> I think the face primer is Sonia Kashuk's Perfecting Brightening Primer ($14.99 ARV) from their LE 2013 Spring Collection for Target. You can look it up on their site here:Â http://soniakashuk.com/sk-MTA_prod.php?sk=521 The eye primer is actually not a primer, but a Long Lasting Cream Eye Shadow by Rouge Bunny Rouge in Brocade Skipper ($31 ARV). Link to the product here:Â http://en.rougebunnyrouge.com/long-lasting-cream-eye-shadow.html I'm not a huge sleuth and I could be wrong about both of these, but I compared the ingredient lists and they are identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way, both of these seem like great products, I subscribed because I want to try them both, and already received my shipping email this morning.


 I thought they send products that haven't been released yet, or did I just make that assumption? I'm really intrigued by the eye primer/shadow, I might have to check out your link since I think it's too late to receive June's box.


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 2, 2013)

I signed up today. I kept going back and forth with it but I eventually gave in. I'll give it three months to see if its a keeper.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the face primer is Sonia Kashuk's Perfecting Brightening Primer ($14.99 ARV) from their LE 2013 Spring Collection for Target. You can look it up on their site here: http://soniakashuk.com/sk-MTA_prod.php?sk=521
> 
> ...


The sub states the products sent are lab runs of items that are 6-18 months from hitting retail stores...however comparing ingredient lists is such a good idea! I am loving both products so far and now that I know there are possible substitutes out there, I may lean towards them if the price is better than buying direct from From the Lab. Thanks for posting!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The sub states the products sent are lab runs of items that are 6-18 months from hitting retail stores...however comparing ingredient lists is such a good idea! I am loving both products so far and now that I know there are possible substitutes out there, I may lean towards them if the price is better than buying direct from From the Lab. Thanks for posting!


 Like I said, I'm not as good of a spoiler detective as some of the girls on these forums, so I could be way off with these guesses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even if I am right and both of these products are already in stores, they're still using new formulas which goes well with the "new and revolutionary" theme From The Lab seems to be going for. The reason I could easily find both of these matches is because very few products out there use these specific extracts in their formulas, which makes them fairly unique. So I don't even care if they're actually released or yet to be released as long as I get to try one-of-a-kind formulas, as long as the product is not *too *outdated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill6358 (Jun 3, 2013)

Soooo tempted.  The thought of getting something that no one else (un-subbed) can get drives me wild.  My credit card is dancing inside my wallet right now.  So it looks like everyone gets the same products, not the variety that we are used to?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2013)

Already received my box today - the shipping was very fast! I'll let you know what I think about the products after I try them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 3, 2013)

> Already received my box today - the shipping was very fast! I'll let you know what I think about the products after I try them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was quick. I dont think i made the cutoff for the primers. oh well.. Now just waiting for your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill6358 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Already received my box today - the shipping was very fast! I'll let you know what I think about the products after I try them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Squeal!*  Have fun!  Tell us, tell us!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are some pictures and highlights for you ladies. I tried to compact the info as much as I could, but if you want you can find an extended version of this review in my blog _[is saying this against TOS btw? I could never figure that out]._





My box came very fast - only two days after I received the shipment email. The packaging, as you can see, is pretty unique: it doesn't have your typical tissue paper and shredded cardboard for cushioning, and the products were securely set in place to prevent leaking, spilling, and rolling all over the box.

This month's box contained two products labeled Face Primer #327 and Eyelift Primer #328, and you could find more information such as ingredients, what makes them special, and recommendations for use in your member dashboard. For those of you wondering about their cancellation process, you can also do it in your dashboard, which is nice for anyone that hates having to call companies to cancel.





The face primer was the first product I tried in my box, it came packaged in an air-tight glass pump bottle, which is refreshing because just the other day I was criticizing a moisturizer for not being in one. It has a lightweight runny texture and a pleasantly fresh grassy fragrance. According to the dashboard, this primer provides anti-aging, pore-minimizing and color correcting-properties. The anti-aging part seems to be working wonderfully, because my skin felt instantly smoother and more moist. The color-correcting part is very mild and barely noticeable - it made my face a teeny bit whiter and eliminated some of the redness on my cheeks. The claim to shrink the pores also seems to be true, they definitely looked somewhat smaller.    



  This eye shadow primer comes in a nice tube with a velvety wand applicator, and kind of looks like a liquid eye shadow. The formula includes coffee extract which provides anti-oxidant properties, increases the skin's natural defenses and depuffs the upper lid area _[that last part wasn't mentioned on the site, but it's common sense anyway]_. The unique ingredient in this primer is the para cress flower extract, which provides several anti-ageing benefits - it stimulates collagen production, makes the eye area smoother, and reduces the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. This primer promises to keep the makeup intact for 12 hours, well, I didn't quite let it sit there for that long, but it withstood at least 6 hours _[three of them were spent at the beach]_ without melting or flaking off. I should also add that my eye shadows didn't crease at all. The shade can be described as an opaque champagne shimmer, and because of the shimmer I would only recommend using it on your upper lids.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pictures and highlights for you ladies. I tried to compact the info as much as I could, but if you want you can find an extended version of this review in my blog _[is saying this against TOS btw? I could never figure that out]._


 Thanks for your review. I went ahead and signed up and hope I get this same package! Sounds really nice.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to sub for a month or two- just for the heck of it.

They do ship to Canada for $8.95 , so not too bad overall I guess!

I'm "wasting my time" today and I think the face primer is Eva Garden as I entered in google "Peruvian Rhatany Root Extract " and got back that it has Sarcosine and Tomato extract as listed in the ingredients.

-guess university somehow pays off for something?? LOL.

I've used some Eva Garden stuff before a few years ago and it was good, but expensive.

http://www.evagarden.com/SchedaProdottoL/68/30/228/24/Revolution_Primer.html


----------



## OiiO (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel like a terrible enabler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have high hopes for this subscription, because it doesn't seem to be some scrubby startup operated from someone's garage (a-la Red Carpet Box).

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm "wasting my time" today and I think the face primer is Eva Garden as I entered in google "Peruvian Rhatany Root Extract " and got back that it has Sarcosine and Tomato extract as listed in the ingredients.

-guess university somehow pays off for something?? LOL.

 
Giirrrllll, I'm sitting on a Master's degree and all I have is this lousy blog, lol!

On a related note, I've never heard of Eva Garden before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jun 4, 2013)

I have tried their concealer or foundation a few years ago when it was sold at a salon store I used to shop at (still shop there but not same location as I moved).
I know it is a European line sold at some spas and quite expensive.

I had bought something of theirs at Envirotrends- but I do not think they carry that line any more and might have seen their stuff recently at a spa or somewhere when I got a haircut I think?

Not too much of an enabler- I only have 2 subs right now.

I've lost a bit of money on other things so trying to be more careful.

I had a dance school membership- prepaid and the place went under.
I did get some of my money back, but now can not find any other affordable classes for adults  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My only subs are Topbox and Seasonsbox and I have 1 "season" left on my prepaid beautyfix (if you prepay for the year you get a extra season, so pay for 3 and get one free and does not renew.....).


----------



## Andi B (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugh, I just totally caved thanks to your beautiful blog, Anastasia!  I've yet to find a face primer that doesn't irritate my skin, but the ingredients and texture you described have me hopeful that this might work!


----------



## EmGee (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I just totally caved thanks to your beautiful blog, Anastasia!  I've yet to find a face primer that doesn't irritate my skin, but the ingredients and texture you described have me hopeful that this might work!


Have you tried DHC Velvet Skin Coat?

I think it does not have any fragrance in it and has never bothered my skin and does not feel greassy.

If you order a DHC catalog I think they send a sample packet of it along w 2 other samples.

It is a line from Japan.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried DHC Velvet Skin Coat?
> ...


 Thanks for the recommendation!  I've never tried theirs, but I've heard good things about some of their other products.  I'll eventually have to try them out!


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 6, 2013)

I gat my tracking. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to say I'm very satisfied with this sub so far.  I really like both of the products in the first box. 

The face primer seems to be agreeing with my skin, and it's very moisturizing.  It definitely gives me a more flawless look and I do think I'm seeing some slight improvements in my skin.
 

I don't know that the eye primer is really much better than other products on the market, since there are several with caffeine and para cress, but I do like it a lot.  I would definitely buy it again if it's reasonably priced.

I'm really looking forward to seeing what they deliver next month!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 12, 2013)

I decided to give this a try and signed up. I was expecting some kind of quiz or profile to fill out, because the video mentions cosmetics and shows a sample item of pressed powder. I was wondering how they'd know what colours to send out, so I asked on live chat:





Not really helpful, so I tried the 800 number, but I think they are using generic overseas phone support for that too. The person who answered was friendly and understood my question, but said that I'd need to let them know what skintone I have, since everyone is different. She offered to take down my information and 'escalate' the request to their head office. Surprised, I asked if every subscriber would have to contact them about this, and she said yes! Since the teaser for the next box isn't cosmetics, I told her it was ok and she didn't have to take down my info just then.

How bizarre! I really hope that she was mistaken. If it's this difficult to get basic information, I can only imagine how hard it would be to deal with a real customer service issue.

Update: I decided to email to confirm if this is true, and the email [email protected] bounced. I wrote to [email protected] instead, which is the email on the website. I'm kind of put off by this.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm curious about how to buy the products that I've received. Usually, it seems like subs are sampling services that encourage you to try products and then buy said products. I can't seem to find how I can reorder what I've received. I really do love the two products from June and would like to know how I can get more.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about how to buy the products that I've received. Usually, it seems like subs are sampling services that encourage you to try products and then buy said products. I can't seem to find how I can reorder what I've received. I really do love the two products from June and would like to know how I can get more.


 This is what I see in my member dashboard, looks like they don't have the purchase option available right now, but plan to add it in the future.

Members can purchase the _Face Primer No. 327_ and _Eyelift Primer No. 328_ kit. Supplies are limited.

Only

$29.95

+ Shipping &amp; Handling
Purchase Options Coming Soon


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 12, 2013)

I got a very nice response about the colours; I'm putting it behind a spoiler because it has the teaser for July mentioned earlier:

[SIZE=medium]The color cosmetics we are currently choosing for our subscribers are suitable for all skin types and skin colors. We endeavor to please everyone (though we know we canâ€™t always) and are discovering more and more products that can be used by a vast majority of women. We search all over the world for new and innovative products that will, hopefully, allow our beauty lovers to explore and try new products without â€œcolor matchingâ€ any particular skin tone. For example our June products - were both exciting and novel primers for face and eye respectively and can be used by anyone. I see that you signed up for July â€“  those selections are in the skincare category from Switzerland, and just lovely.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We are now looking at make-up products in colors that are a â€œmustâ€ (with a twist) for every womanâ€™s make-up collection - I can assure you more beautiful products are on their wayâ€¦[/SIZE]
I'm curious to see what they send out, and am feeling more optimistic about this sub than I was earlier.


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 13, 2013)

The customer service is amazing! My face primer came leaky and without hesitation, they sent a new box express. Love this already!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 23, 2013)

The site says boxes are shipping, and my July status updated to 'warehouse'. Anyone get a shipping notice yet?

The June box is also for sale on the site for $30 + shipping. For the people who got it, do you think it's worth buying for that price? I'm more interested in the face primer than the eyelift primer, but both look nice. I currently use Pixi face primer (meh) and UD eye primer. 

Update: I received a shipping notice!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 23, 2013)

I received my shipping notice today too. Based on last months shipping time, I expect it to be delivered by Tuesday or Wednesday this week.


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 23, 2013)

The primers are amazing! If I hadn't received the replacement of both for the leaky one, I'd buy another months worth. It is silky on the face. The eye primer is thicker, not my favorite but it does the trick. I have to put it on really lightly or my shadow creases.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree about the primers.  I LOVE the face primer enough that I just reordered a 30-day supply.  I don't want to run out, and I figured it was still a good deal to get both primers for $35.90.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2013)

By the way, I also got my shipping notice on Sunday, but when I went on the website to reorder the primers, I saw a notice that said the email we received was delayed. The July products actually shipped on Friday, so that just means we're a little bit closer to seeing spoilers!

Oh, they also said on the website that shipping times have been faster than they expected, and they've been seeing deliveries as quick as 2 to 5 days!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks tazdvil and Andi B, I went ahead and ordered the primers. It says it will ship tomorrow, so maybe I'll get two boxes this week!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks tazdvil and Andi B, I went ahead and ordered the primers. It says it will ship tomorrow, so maybe I'll get two boxes this week!


 I really hope you like them!  I'll feel bad if you don't!




    I've had a lot of trouble finding primers that don't break me out, but so far this one is working great and my pores are a lot less noticeable.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 25, 2013)

Couldn't resist, I had to try this for July.  I am excited to see what it ends up including!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hope you like them!  I'll feel bad if you don't!
> ...


 I really do love this primer. I just wish that I could order it separately from the eyelid primer. While that is ok...it's not as good as the facial primer. IMO.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do love this primer. I just wish that I could order it separately from the eyelid primer. While that is ok...it's not as good as the facial primer. IMO.


 I completely agree!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't wait! I just signed up. I think this is just a super cool sub and I figure that for 1-3 full size products it's totally worth it


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone received a July box yet? I'm hoping mine comes today. I wish they'd sent tracking numbers.

I saw an advertisement that showed a box with two round jars, a larger one and a smaller one. I don't remember where I saw it, but maybe that's the July box.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a July box yet? I'm hoping mine comes today. I wish they'd sent tracking numbers.
> 
> I saw an advertisement that showed a box with two round jars, a larger one and a smaller one. I don't remember where I saw it, but maybe that's the July box.


 I saw it too, on their Facebook page cover I think, so probably an eye cream and a moisturizer.

Hoping to see my box in the mail today as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do love this primer. I just wish that I could order it separately from the eyelid primer. While that is ok...it's not as good as the facial primer. IMO.


 YAY! I just checked the member center and we can now buy the June products a la Carte! $20 (plus shipping) each or $30 (plus shipping) for both.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 27, 2013)

> YAY! I just checked the member center and we can now buy the June products a la Carte! $20 (plus shipping) each or $30 (plus shipping) for both.


 Good to know!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 28, 2013)

I was excited to see a From the Lab box in my mailbox today, but a little disappointed because it was the June items I'd ordered. The July box was said to have shipped on the 21st, and I didn't even place the order for the June box until the 24th. I don't really mind though since it's not even July yet.

I love the face primer; it's exactly what I was expecting based on the reviews, and I'd probably buy it again. It evened out my skintone and made my face feel velvety. It's very light and non-goopy. I agree with one review that said it lightens skin a little, and I'm very pale to begin with. The fragrance is so light that I didn't notice it at first, which is a definite plus.

The eyelift primer is ok, but I prefer UD. This definitely looks like eyeshadow on me, as it's noticeably darker than my skin and shimmery. It's also a little thicker than I expected. I do like how it looks, it's just not what I think of as a primer. I haven't tried putting eyeshadow over it yet. It smells _awful_ if you really take a whiff of the tube, but I don't notice any scent when I put it on. 

I'm ready for the July box now!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was excited to see a From the Lab box in my mailbox today, but a little disappointed because it was the June items I'd ordered. The July box was said to have shipped on the 21st, and I didn't even place the order for the June box until the 24th. I don't really mind though since it's not even July yet.
> 
> ...


 I ordered around the same time, but I received my order today and it was the July box:





That is so strange that you received the June box, it wasn't even an option for me, they said it would be July.

BTW-in the July box is:

Eye Cream No. 579 and 24-hour Face Cream No. 578


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 29, 2013)

The June box wasn't an option for me when I subscribed, but came up for sale later in the shop. I think it's still available. 

I was hoping for eye cream, so I'm looking forward to this one. Have you had a chance to try them yet?


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The June box wasn't an option for me when I subscribed, but came up for sale later in the shop. I think it's still available.
> 
> I was hoping for eye cream, so I'm looking forward to this one. Have you had a chance to try them yet?


I tried them last night, they seem very nice, but I will need to use them more to get a better idea.  The only thing I am not crazy about is the smell of the face cream, I am not a big fan of much fragrance in skincare products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered around the same time, but I received my order today and it was the July box:
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it sad that I'm totally excited for this?


No, not sad at all!  I was excited to get it and try it, too!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 1, 2013)

Thought I would share my fantastic customer service experience with From The Lab.

Last month I updated my shipping address in the member section. I have been a little bummed that I had not received my July box yet and double checked my shipping notice email, I realized that the street name was incorrect. My street name Mayfair was listed as Mayflower. I emailed their support line with the issue. Within the hour I had a response and resolution to my problem (turns out their spell check auto corrected the street name by accident). They are overnighting a box to me and refunding my original shipping costs. Now that is what I call going above and beyond for the customer. I only expected another box to be sent out in a week or so, but this is great!

I am loving this company more and more and am super excited to try July's products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

I got my box today! I'm so excited to try my stuff tonight!


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 1, 2013)

> Thought I would share my fantastic customer service experience with From The Lab. Last month I updated my shipping address in the member section. I have been a little bummed that I had not received my July box yet and double checked my shipping notice email, I realized that the street name was incorrect. My street name Mayfair was listed as Mayflower. I emailed their support line with the issue. Within the hour I had a response and resolution to my problem (turns out their spell check auto corrected the street name by accident). They are overnighting a box to me and refunding my original shipping costs. Now that is what I call going above and beyond for the customer. I only expected another box to be sent out in a week or so, but this is great! I am loving this company more and more and am super excited to try July's products.Â


They definitely have the best customer service I've ever experienced.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 2, 2013)

I want this! But I am trying to think of something to cancel to get it and I think I have canceled everything I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone else think that the moisturizer smells just like Chanel Hydramax?


----------



## wurly (Jul 2, 2013)

Do they tell us after the products go on the market what the retail product names are? What if an item is picked up by Dior, marketed for $100, will we still be able to order from From the Lab for the generic price? Or will it just not be sold once the item hits the market under a brand name?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 2, 2013)

> Do they tell us after the products go on the market what the retail product names are? What if an item is picked up by Dior, marketed for $100, will we still be able to order from From the Lab for the generic price? Or will it just not be sold once the item hits the market under a brand name?


 All very good questions...I was wondering if we would ever get to know the brand as well.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All very good questions...I was wondering if we would ever get to know the brand as well.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 3, 2013)

My box arrived today! I like both items, but the scent of the face moisturizer is a little too much for me. I will definitely use both of them up though. 

I'm curious about next month, because we've had cosmetics and skincare, so that leaves hair care. I admit I'm less interested in that, but I'm curious to see what they'll send, or if they'll go in a predictable sequence.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived today! I like both items, but the scent of the face moisturizer is a little too much for me. I will definitely use both of them up though.
> 
> I'm curious about next month, because we've had cosmetics and skincare, so that leaves hair care. I admit I'm less interested in that, but I'm curious to see what they'll send, or if they'll go in a predictable sequence.


 I have actually gotten used to the scent, believe it or not.  I would still prefer it not to have it though, if it were possible.  I have normal to oily skin, so I thought it might be too heavy.  Surprisingly enough, it hasn't been.  I had a couple of breakouts when I started using it, I don't know if that was a coincidence or what, but nothing major.  

You are probably right, I would think haircare would be probable for the next shipment.  I am not as interested either, but if it an awesome hair product, that would great.  Since they send out the same items to everyone, I would think haircare would be challenging to do, everyone has such different hair concerns.  Maybe a styling product or something like that?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm subscribing to the thread. . Curious about this sub!


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All very good questions...I was wondering if we would ever get to know the brand as well.


Well I had looked up the ingredient list in google for the primer and the brand I had gotten back as one choice had pretty much the same writing/description and the same ingredients.

So I'm pretty sure my guess for the primer is right.

Also I did a search for a product I bought online- a body butter that the package is the exact same as body shop, made in England (a item I bought from a store in england) and it turned out that the products had the exact ingredients as The Body Shop (some scents were different, some not).

I hope to think my research skills are decent, lol.

So if they do not reveal the brands, I think Google search is pretty good!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I had looked up the ingredient list in google for the primer and the brand I had gotten back as one choice had pretty much the same writing/description and the same ingredients.
> ...


 Nice work Super Sleuth!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I had looked up the ingredient list in google for the primer and the brand I had gotten back as one choice had pretty much the same writing/description and the same ingredients.
> ...


 I also know what the eyelift primer was, I actually spoke to one of the owners and he confirmed it for me. I was right about it being Rouge Bunny Rouge eye shadow.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also know what the eyelift primer was, I actually spoke to one of the owners and he confirmed it for me. I was right about it being Rouge Bunny Rouge eye shadow.
> Which product is it? I can't find an eye primer on their site, but it seems similar to the brocade skipper eye shadow... is that it?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also know what the eyelift primer was, I actually spoke to one of the owners and he confirmed it for me. I was right about it being Rouge Bunny Rouge eye shadow.


 


> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I had looked up the ingredient list in google for the primer and the brand I had gotten back as one choice had pretty much the same writing/description and the same ingredients.
> ...


 See, this is where I'm confused. I thought that the point of this sub was to try new, unreleased items not available to the general public. Or are these just the brands that will be carrying the items in the future?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is where I'm confused. I thought that the point of this sub was to try new, unreleased items not available to the general public. Or are these just the brands that will be carrying the items in the future?


 I guess it's not available in the US yet.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which product is it? I can't find an eye primer on their site, but it seems similar to the brocade skipper eye shadow... is that it?


 Yes, that's the one. You can compare the ingredient lists, they're identical.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, I _knew _that wasn't primer, glad I know I wasn't just imagining it! It's nice though and does layer well with other colours; I'm wearing it today.


 I agree, I love it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 5, 2013)

That's why if you put too much on it creases. It's amazing if you put it on lightly! The creasing is non-exsistant and other shadows float on it nicely.


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 23, 2013)

Got my shipment notice. Anyone else? Curious as to what it is.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2013)

Got my notice yesterday. We have had 2 months of skin care, so I would guess this month they would switch it up with color cosmetics or hair care...can't wait! I love that they ship so early that it does not bother me they don't provide tracking.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 23, 2013)

Me too. I was hoping since they gave a hint last month that they'd do the same again, but I guess it will be a surprise.

It looks like it's invite-only now. I noticed they update the From the Lab facebook page a lot, but they seem to have abandoned the Inside Beautiful one, and the website for it hasn't been updated in July. I tried sitting through one of their 30-minute shows and only lasted about five minutes, so I can see why they might discontinue it. It seems really expensive to produce for something most people wouldn't care about.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously! I fast forwarded through so much of it. I sat through most of the nail art segment, but the rest was lost on me...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 24, 2013)

This subscription is so interesting but I'm still on the fence. I would want to know the brands eventually. They never tell you?


----------



## EmGee (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, I _knew _that wasn't primer, glad I know I wasn't just imagining it! It's nice though and does layer well with other colours; I'm wearing it today.


I like the eye shadow "primer". The colour is quite nice, but for actual primer I still like my boring eye base!

Maybe I will try using my eye base first then the eye shadows from the lab. It is so humid here my makeup is not staying on at all.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this through Gilt and I immediately knew the MUT ladies would know more about it. Looks really intriguing. Do you think it's worth it? I might buy the Gilt deal for the starter kit and 3 mo sub.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

The items are worth more than the cost of the box, but since you don't get many items, it's hard to predict whether or not they'll be things you'd use. They say they'll send one, two or three items; we haven't had a one-item month yet since it's still new. I really enjoyed June/July, but I'm on the fence about it. 

I'd say give it a try if you have some extra money and can keep an open mind, but I wouldn't give up another sub to get this one.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just stumbled upon this through Gilt and I immediately knew the MUT ladies would know more about it. Looks really intriguing. Do you think it's worth it? I might buy the Gilt deal for the starter kit and 3 mo sub.


 I do think its worth it because currently, there is a waitlist only. If Gilt can guarantee a membership why not? I can't find the deal on Gilt myself, so I am not sure about the details. When the 3 months ends does that "cancel" your sub and you go back on the waitlist or do you get to continue as a member?



> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This subscription is so interesting but I'm still on the fence. I would want to know the brands eventually. They never tell you?


 
On the bottom of their homepage they state that "While FTL intends to be 100% accurate with regard to the details of each product, including the product's retail release date, FTL has to rely on the accuracy of the information provided by these internal laboratories and manufacturers." 

So I would think that with the release date, we would also know the product name/brand, but who knows when we will actually get that information. They also say that these products are given to us up to 6 months before retail release, so we have a little time to wait.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I do think its worth it because currently, there is a waitlist only. If Gilt can guarantee a membership why not? I can't find the deal on Gilt myself, so I am not sure about the details. When the 3 months ends does that "cancel" your sub and you go back on the waitlist or do you get to continue as a member?

Â 

Â 

On the bottom of their homepage they state that "While FTL intends to be 100% accurate with regard to the details of each product, including the product's retail release date, FTL has to rely on the accuracy of the information provided by these internal laboratories and manufacturers."Â 

Â 

So I would think that with the release date, we would also know the product name/brand, but who knows when we will actually get that information. They also say that these products are given to us up to 6 months before retail release, so we have a little time to wait.

Â 

Â 


Yeah I might do it. Looks like the deal is a "summer beauty starter kit" probably items from boxes June-Aug and then an additional 3mo sub for $99. https://www.giltcity.com/dc/fromthelabnational


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you get a preview of some sort?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 24, 2013)

> Yeah I might do it. Looks like the deal is a "summer beauty starter kit" probably items from boxes June-Aug and then an additional 3mo sub for $99. https://www.giltcity.com/dc/fromthelabnational


 In the details of the summer starter kit it says something about the third box being "total body pampering."


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In the details of the summer starter kit it says something about the third box being "total body pampering."


Good catch. I didn't see it. I just bought the starter kit + 3 months and then I'll reassess if I want to keep this sub.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link...that is seriously a great deal! $179 for the 12 month sub equates to $14.92 a box. Add one time shipping and tax and you come out (at least in CA) to $254 for the year. At my current rate (with shipping and tax) I pay $27.98 a month. That's $335.76 a year!! I am cancelling and signing up with Gilt...gonna save myself $81!!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for posting the link...that is seriously a great deal! $179 for the 12 month sub equates to $14.92 a box. Add one time shipping and tax and you come out (at least in CA) to $211 for the year. At my current rate (with shipping and tax) I pay $27.98 a month. That's $335.76 a year!! I am cancelling and signing up with Gilt...gonna save myself $125!!


You're welcome! Gotta love savings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting the link...that is seriously a great deal! $179 for the 12 month sub equates to $14.92 a box. Add one time shipping and tax and you come out (at least in CA) to $254 for the year. At my current rate (with shipping and tax) I pay $27.98 a month. That's $335.76 a year!! I am cancelling and signing up with Gilt...gonna save myself $81!!


 This is exactly what I was thinking!  Although, I just placed my order, and I was only charged the flat $179.  Am I missing something?

I'm guessing I should wait until I get the August box to cancel my current subscription, but when do you think we should activate the Gilt subscription to avoid getting a second August box?

BTW, thanks for saving me major $$$, tasertag!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

This is exactly what I was thinking!Â  Although, I just placed my order, and I was only charged the flat $179.Â  Am I missing something?

Â 

I'm guessing I should wait until I get the August box to cancel my current subscription, but when do you think we should activate the Gilt subscription to avoid getting a second August box?

Â 

BTW, thanks for saving me major $$$, tasertag!


You're very welcome! 

They said a one time $59 s&amp;h fee and tax will be charged upon redemption of the code they'll send you. Still comes out to be significant savings. You have to redeem by Oct 25 so you can wait until after your Aug box.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking!  Although, I just placed my order, and I was only charged the flat $179.  Am I missing something?
> ...


 The shipping and tax is charged when you redeem the voucher...if I wait until after I get the August shipment, it wont sting so bad redeeming in September and breaking up the payments a bit..haha.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shipping and tax is charged when you redeem the voucher...if I wait until after I get the August shipment, it wont sting so bad redeeming in September and breaking up the payments a bit..haha.


 

Thanks, haha...guess I should've read the fine print!  It's still a ridiculously good offer!

I'm guessing the tax only applies to CA residents, though?  I don't think I've ever been charged tax on my monthly subscription.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

I just redeemed it. No sales tax was added just the S&amp;H for me.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just redeemed it. No sales tax was added just the S&amp;H for me.


 Thanks!  Did your confirmation tell you which month your subscription would start with?


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Thanks!Â  Did your confirmation tell you which month your subscription would start with?Â 


The login says that they're preparing my September. But I assume the starter box will come soon. On the email receipt it lists the boxes from june-aug. But you ladies who did the 12mo probably won't get the starter box...which works out since you won't get dupes at all.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

Just wanted to mention that ebates gives 4% on gilt city purchases.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to mention that ebates gives 4% on gilt city purchases.


 Ack!  I always forget about ebates!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just wanted to mention that ebates gives 4% on gilt city purchases. 


OH NO! i didn't know that! oh well..noted for next time.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do think its worth it because currently, there is a waitlist only. If Gilt can guarantee a membership why not? I can't find the deal on Gilt myself, so I am not sure about the details. When the 3 months ends does that "cancel" your sub and you go back on the waitlist or do you get to continue as a member?
> ...


 Thanks! That was really helpful


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 25, 2013)

The pic on the website is probably what we're getting...




Any speculation about what these might be?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pic on the website is probably what we're getting...
> 
> ...


 Looks like an enzyme exfoliator and a serum or toner in a pump.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

One product - Body Serum

 
Meh... 

I got mine today.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One product - Body Serum
> 
> ...


 Is it good at least? I skipped August for financial reasons, but if it's a nice product I may be able to purchase it later if they have leftovers.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One product - Body Serum
> 
> ...


 Please tell me it's got platinum glitter and plays the 'Friendship is Magic' theme when you open it. Otherwise, I might be disappointed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet, but I can't imagine that I feel like it will be worth the $25.90 that I paid.

And nope...no glitter or music.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jul 30, 2013)

Still haven't gotten July's box.

I think I will cancel...just cuz this does not exite me too much.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 31, 2013)

Got my box today!

Big white tube of serum. It's the first time I'm not impressed with the packaging; it seems kind of cheap and is a bit hard to get out of the tube. 

 
The serum is fine, I guess. It doesn't smell bad, it dries quickly and it did make my legs feel smooth. However, it didn't feel very special or luxurious. I've been using the c.Booth oil mist from June's Glossybox, and that feels like more of a treat, and only costs $7. 
I decided to unsub, even though I was seriously considering the yearlong Gilt City deal. I've liked everything I've received, but other subs keep me supplied with similar items that I like just as well and can repurchase more easily.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it good at least? I skipped August for financial reasons, but if it's a nice product I may be able to purchase it later if they have leftovers.


 I didn't know you could skip months? 

I liked the body serum a lot. I love it after showering and exfolliating. Everything feels smooth and supple. I do kind of wish they included at least one other sample though!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 3, 2013)

Septembers product is up on the member site...for those that are interested.

I am not able to post a picture right now...

Hair Mask No 718 (its in the same packaging as the body serum was)
I always love a good hair mask, but it seems I have so many...probably won't try this one right away.


----------



## easteregg (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like From the Lab.  Haven't been reading the thread though.  I seriously love the long necked flask with the pink solution in it.  Science geek!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 19, 2013)

I cancelled just because I wanted to reduce the stuff coming into my house. I did enjoy what I received while I was a subscriber and like coming here to see what everyone else is getting.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 23, 2013)

hmmm.... this one fizzled quickly. Such a great concept.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm still subscribed because of the concept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far every single item we got was amazing quality and I found myself reaching for all of those products regularly, so for now I'm going to keep it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 23, 2013)

> I'm still subscribed because of the concept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far every single item weÂ got was amazing quality and I found myself reaching for all of those products regularly, so for now I'm going to keep it.


 Please continue posting what you receive. I'd love to see.


----------



## EmGee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled just because I wanted to reduce the stuff coming into my house. I did enjoy what I received while I was a subscriber and like coming here to see what everyone else is getting.

I am def going to cancel mine.

The products are great, loved the eye cream and face primers...but do not "need" those that bad.

I have a couple skin issues that are expensive to resolve ( has nothing to do w from the lab...but some face discoloration/scarring) and that is just using up my extra $$ (been to derm +dr and wasted money on that already....back to buying expensive product that works.....)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2013)

If they eventually told you what the product was I would feel much better about getting the box


----------



## easteregg (Sep 26, 2013)

That's a good point.  I sub and wonder if it will be Lancome, Garnier, Origins, etc.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they eventually told you what the product was I would feel much better about getting the box

Well, the thing is, it was just a coincidence that the inaugural month contained two products which are currently already in stores. We receive the formulas which might not have been picked up by any company yet, but according to an interview with one of the CEOs, the October lineup will hit the stores in February with a $200 price tag.

_â€œWeâ€™ve already had confirmation that October line is coming out in retail in February at a *$200 price point*â€ _

_- Lorraine Dahlinger, CEO_

I think at this point I have tried so many beauty products, that this subscription brings a breath of fresh air in my routine, because it allows me to try formulas without any brand bias.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 29, 2013)

I just stumbled across this sub. I got the invite and am on the fence. Is there a way to pause if you can't do a month?


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

I think you have to email to skip, but that was before they had a wait list, so I'm not sure how it works now.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks. I might email to confirm. I have a couple days to decide. I wish their monthly price included shipping rather than adding it separately.


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 30, 2013)

I want to try this one.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, the thing is, it was just a coincidence that the inaugural month contained two products which are currently already in stores. We receive the formulas which might not have been picked up by any company yet, but according to an interview with one of the CEOs, the October lineup will hit the stores in February with a $200 price tag.

_â€œWeâ€™ve already had confirmation that October line is coming out in retail in February at a *$200 price point*â€ _

_- Lorraine Dahlinger, CEO_

I think at this point I have tried so many beauty products, that this subscription brings a breath of fresh air in my routine, because it allows me to try formulas without any brand bias. 

I read the Oct product is supposed to be a item that cleanses and exfoliates and removes makeup in one.
Or at least cleanses and exfoliates- as soon as I read that I canceled my membership.

I already have 10+ face cleansers here (some travel size, some from sets I bought).

Also, the CEO's statement is interesting. She does not say the product we are getting is worth $200, just that the line it is from is at a $200 price point.
I just wish members had more info.

I will be watching to see what people get in the next couple months...


----------



## AmandaMaven (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I read the Oct product is supposed to be a item that cleanses and exfoliates and removes makeup in one.
Or at least cleanses and exfoliates- as soon as I read that I canceled my membership.

I already have 10+ face cleansers here (some travel size, some from sets I bought).

Also, the CEO's statement is interesting. She does not say the product we are getting is worth $200, just that the line it is from is at a $200 price point.
I just wish members had more info.

I will be watching to see what people get in the next couple months...

I don't know how I feel about that spoiler simply because I also have so many cleaners and exfoliators. I was also not too enthused about the hair mask which was gone in two uses for me. I LOVE the concept - I just would like to see more makeup-y products right about now!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

The hair mask lasted me a whole month - I just ran out yesterday. Most people don't realize how very little they need to get the benefits. I've been using a ton before, too, but one day my hairdresser gave me some tips on how much product I should use, like shampoos, conditioners and masks, and it appears that I've been using like 5 times more than necessary! For the reference, I have long hair that goes down to about the middle of my back, and I didn't need much to cover my hair from roots to ends.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hair mask lasted me a whole month - I just ran out yesterday. Most people don't realize how very little they need to get the benefits. I've been using a ton before, too, but one day my hairdresser gave me some tips on how much product I should use, like shampoos, conditioners and masks, and it appears that I've been using like 5 times more than necessary! For the reference, I have long hair that goes down to about the middle of my back, and I didn't need much to cover my hair from roots to ends.





I keep forgetting to use it! I used it for the first time two days ago and it's pretty nice.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 2, 2013)

The mask is quite nice- but not any nicer than my other hair products I've used.

I've used Kerastasse, Curls, Sebastian and from the natural store Giovanni is really nice too!

For me, the conditioner it depends on the kind. Some that are bad for my hair type- like Body Shop I need to use 4x more than some brands like Giovanni or Herbal Essences.

For the From the Lab mask, with my curly hair that is down my back I will prob get 8 uses out of the hair mask.
-the mask detangled my hair very easily!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2013)

Ooh I love Giovanni conditioners and masks! And they're very affordable, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're loaded with silicones, but that's what helps detangle all the frizz.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am suspending my Birchboxes for a couple months to try this out.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 5, 2013)

Got ny invite and since I cancelled all my polish subs because of the work place nail polish ban, I am doing this one.Got a shipping date of October 8th.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 5, 2013)

*my*


----------



## rubyjuls (Oct 5, 2013)

I signed up for this when Gilt had the three month sub plus the previous months deal. I really like it so far. I am loving the face and eye creams. Excited to see what the October product will be like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh I love Giovanni conditioners and masks! And they're very affordable, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're loaded with silicones, but that's what helps detangle all the frizz.

Or conditioners w jojoba oil work well for me like Desert Essence-I haven't bought that one in 1+ year as I can't find it in a store near me and always forget to order it online.

For silicone free stuff Curls brand line which is aimed more at "mixed" kids and African American women is quite good.

Target has some of their cheaper items, but the Curls site and salons have the original line.

The only issue I have is I end up using a lot more of their conditioner than w silicone ones.

For silicone free I just tried the new shampoo and conditioner from Scentuals- it is a Canadian handmade brand and works pretty well!

I am going to rebuy the shampoo and conditioner.

I had heard of the brand before and buy their soaps and lotions, but had seen a set w shampoo,conditioner,body wash on a deal site last year and saw they had a body product deal a few weeks ago....

so maybe they will have some deal sometime....hoping!

http://scentualsbodycare.com/grapefruit-natural-moisturizing-conditioner.html


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got ny invite and since I cancelled all my polish subs because of the work place nail polish ban, I am doing this one.Got a shipping date of October 8th.
Oh my God, a polish ban? Why? What horrible place would do that?


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my God, a polish ban? Why? What horrible place would do that?
I work in a hospital.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my God, a polish ban? Why? What horrible place would do that?
Actually it's pretty common not only in hospitals, but also in nursing homes and some restaurants ban it too. I've done some home health care work too, where you can't wear nail polish. It sucks, but it's supposed to help the spread of bacteria or something like that.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, my mom is an RN and she always has hers painted. I know some corporate places don't like unnatural colors, but I have never heard of an all out ban.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually it's pretty common not only in hospitals, but also in nursing homes and some restaurants ban it too. I've done some home health care work too, where you can't wear nail polish. It sucks, but it's supposed to help the spread of bacteria or something like that.
The rationale at healthcare facilities I've worked in is that polish can hide dirt under nails, so you either can't spot bad hygiene or become less aware of it on yourself.  As long as nails are short enough to not overhang the finger I've noticed most departments I've been in are pretty lax about it, but I'm sure that depends on the facility.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The rationale at healthcare facilities I've worked in is that polish can hide dirt under nails, so you either can't spot bad hygiene or become less aware of it on yourself.  As long as nails are short enough to not overhang the finger I've noticed most departments I've been in are pretty lax about it, but I'm sure that depends on the facility.
Yeah I knew it had something to do with dirt, but I wasn't too sure what it was. Where I've worked they've always been super strict on it.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually it's pretty common not only in hospitals, but also in nursing homes and some restaurants ban it too. I've done some home health care work too, where you can't wear nail polish. It sucks, but it's supposed to help the spread of bacteria or something like that.
I've seen nurses here where I had some apts in the hospital- they had long fake nails and often are not as cautious with cleaning their hands.

I've actually gotten extremely sick from "germs" in that same dept and now if I have to go there I always pay attention to if nurses touch a garbage can and then go see a patient.

Also try to make sure nurses wear gloves as many times I've seen them not use them when they should be.

I did mention all my issues to the person running that dept, and hopefully that might help (kind of doubtful).


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

October reveal!



Spoiler








not like I need another cleanser


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm very excited to try this one, because I'm always on the hunt for the perfect cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Oct 18, 2013)

I am not as thrilled about Miscellar "water" cleansers.
Maybe they are new to the US, but where I live in Canada we have had them for years and for me to pay $30 for one is a lot.

I just got a very good deal at the drugstore for Reversa miscellar cleanser 2 for 1 reg $30, paid $20 and got 2x 300ml bottles.

or a great deal online is Caudalie cleansing water 400ml for $28 and that inc shipping to Canada (or anywhere in the world...).

-forgot the deal is at feelunique

Maybe if From the Lab has a amazing product I will sign up again, but with shipping and the US dollar to Canada it is $32 per month....


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm originally from Russia and I used micellar water for as long as I can remember, because we have easy access to so many amazing European products (Nuxe, Decleor, Vichy, Avene, and La Roche-Posay are actually drugstore brands over there). With that said, I actually really like this month's FTL product, it soothes the skin immediately and makes my face feel so soft! It's definitely one of the best I have used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm originally from Russia and I used micellar water for as long as I can remember, because we have easy access to so many amazing European products (Nuxe, Decleor, Vichy, Avene, and La Roche-Posay are actually drugstore brands over there). With that said, I actually really like this month's FTL product, it soothes the skin immediately and makes my face feel so soft! It's definitely one of the best I have used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Those brands are very easy to access in Canada !

every drugstore here sells those brands and I think one chain ever has store brand cleansing water.

I actually buy Caudalie and Nuxe from a British website, it is so much cheaper than the stores here.

Also the drugstore chains here if you ask nicely in cosmetics when you buy stuff they have tons of sample sizes of those brands in mini tubes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Around here people never ask, so they are super generous when I buy stuff!


----------



## Andi B (Feb 12, 2014)

I just wanted to share that I got my February box yesterday, and I think it's my favorite one yet!

The products were a face mask (1 oz) and a face scrub (1.7 oz). 

The mask has Heart of the Sea Algae and absinthe, among other interesting ingredients.  I've already tried this one, and I am in LOVE! It has a gel-like consistency in the jar, but it feels more creamy once you put it on your face. It feels cool and hydrating while it's on, smells great, and my face felt noticeably smoother and moisturized afterwards. It also seemed to help calm down the hormonal breakouts on my chin.  The only down side is the size.  I will probably run through this in a couple of weeks, but I will definitely reorder.

The key ingredients of the face scrub are jojoba beads, red wine grape extracts, and cornflower water.  I haven't tried it yet, but it has a very nice fragrance and it seems like it would be very gentle but effective.
I feel like this sub doesn't quite get the recognition it deserves. I have loved nearly every product I've received, which is surprising since my skin can be very sensitive.  I have reordered at least 3 products, and I will definitely reorder the products from this month's box (probably more than once).


----------



## OiiO (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree, this is a wonderful sub, but I had to cancel because I'm on a product overload right now.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hair mask lasted me a whole month - I just ran out yesterday. Most people don't realize how very little they need to get the benefits. I've been using a ton before, too, but one day my hairdresser gave me some tips on how much product I should use, like shampoos, conditioners and masks, and it appears that I've been using like 5 times more than necessary! For the reference, I have long hair that goes down to about the middle of my back, and I didn't need much to cover my hair from roots to ends.




I have hair that is to my mid back right now and most hairdressers are always surprized at how much conditioner I need.

My hair is naturally curly and dry.

I prob got 8 or 10 uses out of the conditioner, but I was using it as regular conditioner and after my shampoo, not before.

I get a lot of comments that I have thirsty hair and also hardly ever use a hair dryer- partly out of lazyness (and also a shoulder injury...)

From the Lab is a neat idea- but I have way too much products to use up and so much others I want to try that I will just maybe buy the products from one month if I like them.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 25, 2014)

I joined this sub earlier this month and am excited to get the face mask and scrub, since all of their products are supposed to be compatible with sensitive skin. Since I signed up for 6 months (or at least I *think* it was 6 months... can't find the email) I got 2 free welcome gifts, so I chose the face primer + eye primer and the 594 face cream.

I figure it's a pretty good deal, although I can definitely see how you could get overloaded with product if you have other subs with skincare items.


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been thinking about adding this sub in. Are there any coupon codes for a free gift right now? I'd love to try the 594 face cream.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's still going on, but when I signed up for the 6 months, I got to basically get 2 months of past products for free, including the 594 face cream. I think you get one month of past product for a 3 month...


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Just got the spoiler for this months product. I am excited to try it!

 *Transforming Hair Cleanser No. 724*. Itâ€™s a truly revolutionary oil-based shampoo that cleans, conditions and detangles. Simply put, itâ€™s the new way to wash your hair.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 18, 2014)

I've tried the hair cleanser this month a couple of times, and although I think it's a neat idea, I don't really like the product in practice. It does clean my hair well, but it doesn't feel conditioned in the end and it's very difficult to run a brush through wet without adding some detangler beforehand. I know I could use a conditioner after the cleanser, but with the way they describe it, you shouldn't need to.

I'll finish the bottle though and just make sure to use my Beauty Protector leave in conditioner so I don't rip my hair out while brushing.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried the hair cleanser this month a couple of times, and although I think it's a neat idea, I don't really like the product in practice. It does clean my hair well, but it doesn't feel conditioned in the end and it's very difficult to run a brush through wet without adding some detangler beforehand. I know I could use a conditioner after the cleanser, but with the way they describe it, you shouldn't need to.

I'll finish the bottle though and just make sure to use my Beauty Protector leave in conditioner so I don't rip my hair out while brushing.

I felt the same way with my hair, but when I used it on my daughter's hair, that really was all she needed. Just washing it out, her hair felt so soft and like the moisture was locked in. Maybe you need to use a lot of it to get that kind of effect because I did accidentally put a bit too much in her hair the first couple of times.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I felt the same way with my hair, but when I used it on my daughter's hair, that really was all she needed. Just washing it out, her hair felt so soft and like the moisture was locked in. *Maybe you need to use a lot of it to get that kind of effect* because I did accidentally put a bit too much in her hair the first couple of times. 
I just used it for the first time 2 nights ago and I feel like I may have used too much. I kept on feeling like part of my hair was not getting any product. I let my hair air dry and it still looks like there is oil in my hair around the roots. I did feel like it left the rest of my hair clean, no need for detangler for me, but I think I need to experiment with the amount I use too. Or maybe just not rub it into my scalp as much as I am use to doing with regular shampoo and conditioner? The jury is still out on this one for me.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not prepared to hop onto another subscription service right now but did notice GiltCity had a special for this one; thought I'd let you all know. It shows up under National and it's $54 for 3 months or $99 for 6 months.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not prepared to hop onto another subscription service right now but did notice GiltCity had a special for this one; thought I'd let you all know. It shows up under National and it's $54 for 3 months or $99 for 6 months.
Yeah, I'm debating this deal as well.  It's a good deal which would be a nice way to test out From the Lab as a sub.  But do I even need what they are offering?!  I just signed up for BeautyDNA and they also send out only one product but you fill out this crazy long profile and they send you ONLY things you can use.  Totally tailored, which is unusual for a sub.  I feel like normally you fill out a profile and they never look at it.  

So anyway, the debate for me is... does the good deal make it worth getting things I may not use or do I just use that money to get an extra month or two of BeautyDNA and get something thats guaranteed for my skin/hair type.  Well, I think I just answered my own question.  It's always nice to get thoughts down on paper (or screen, I guess!).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

I ended up getting the GiltCity "Best of Beauty" kit with a 25% off referral code so including S&amp;H it came to about $48. ($10 per product!) I've read a lot of good reviews about the products in that kit and thought it would be a good low-commitment way of giving this a try.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

On a somewhat unrelated note, from reading your blog @OiiO (and likely others), I know you share my dislike of products in pots due to contamination risks. Have you identified a good solution for those? Are there mini reusable spatulas? I particularly hate it when eye creams are in pots. Thanks for your knowledge, ladies!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a somewhat unrelated note, from reading your blog @OiiO (and likely others), I know you share my dislike of products in pots due to contamination risks. Have you identified a good solution for those? Are there mini reusable spatulas? I particularly hate it when eye creams are in pots. Thanks for your knowledge, ladies!
Hi Amanda! I don't bother depotting smaller jar containers that I know I'll use up within a month. For the bigger ones, like moisturizers and such, I use a clean spatula and move some product into a sample-sized jar_ [i have a ton of those from my subscriptions]_, while keeping the bigger jar in the fridge. Sometimes if I'm lucky I find pump bottles that I can reuse, but usually they are very hard to clean from the previous product, and who knows how those formulas are going to clash together.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Amanda! I don't bother depotting smaller jar containers that I know I'll use up within a month. For the bigger ones, like moisturizers and such, I use a clean spatula and move some product into a sample-sized jar_ [i have a ton of those from my subscriptions]_, while keeping the bigger jar in the fridge. Sometimes if I'm lucky I find pump bottles that I can reuse, but usually they are very hard to clean from the previous product, and who knows how those formulas are going to clash together.
Very clever; I have a few sample-sized jars so I'll employ that technique for my larger products in pots! And agreed on cleaning the pump bottles; although I have a few nice ones that should be freeing up soon and hopefully they'll clean out thoroughly. We'll see ... 

Product management would make an excellent post, by the way. These are great tips!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

I also hate pots.  Why do they even use them?!  Surely a squeeze bottle would suffice?  Unless it specifically needs a glass container...

Maybe its to make us think we get more product than we actually do?

Otherwise its totally unsanitary and I hate that it gets under my fingernails and its just sloppy. And it probably degrades the ingredients to be exposed to so much light and oil from fingers.

I never considered transferring product, though...  Now I have to go look at my stash and see what I can do!


----------



## EmGee (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very clever; I have a few sample-sized jars so I'll employ that technique for my larger products in pots! And agreed on cleaning the pump bottles; although I have a few nice ones that should be freeing up soon and hopefully they'll clean out thoroughly. We'll see ... 

Product management would make an excellent post, by the way. These are great tips! 



 
Some packaging companies send out free samples of packaging.

I've gotten some before as I wanted to buy some glass containers to make a ton of gifts.

If you do searches online there are quite a few packaging companies...

er

or some of the asian sites sell cheap packaging too.

to clean cosmetic pumps I put alcohol in them and it cleans well. walmart has cheap 70% santizing alcohol in first aid.

I use it to clean my makeup brushes quickly too (been doing that for years and never ruined them).


----------



## EmGee (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a somewhat unrelated note, from reading your blog @OiiO (and likely others), I know you share my dislike of products in pots due to contamination risks. Have you identified a good solution for those? Are there mini reusable spatulas? I particularly hate it when eye creams are in pots. Thanks for your knowledge, ladies!
I have some makeup spatulas from blush/dermstore.

Makeup miser spatula set is amazing and I use it every day.

or the cheap version is use a plastic knife or metal knife and clean w alcohol between uses.

I actually have one of those disposable plastic knives in my bathroom for some cosmetics that are hard to get out of the container where spatulas are too soft


----------



## EmGee (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the spoiler for this months product. I am excited to try it!


 *Transforming Hair Cleanser No. 724*. Itâ€™s a truly revolutionary oil-based shampoo that cleans, conditions and detangles. Simply put, itâ€™s the new way to wash your hair.
I'm glad I canceled then.

I am not too crazy about hair cleansing oils or creams and have a bunch and always need some extra conditioner after.

I actually put some oil in my hair after conditioning it most days (or use potion 9).

my hair type is pourous, curly, dry, fine and long.

-a very annoying hair type to have


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 8, 2014)

> I have some makeup spatulas from blush/dermstore. Makeup miser spatula set is amazing and I use it every day. or the cheap version is use a plastic knife or metal knife and clean w alcohol between uses. I actually have one of those disposable plastic knives in my bathroom for some cosmetics that are hard to get out of the container where spatulas are too soft


 Thanks for the tips on the reusable makeup spatulas! I'll look for them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 10, 2014)

I recently discovered another benefit to transferring to smaller pots - it makes it much easier when traveling to grab essentials and go!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got Aprils product.

Micro Cellular Body Treatment No. 615. I can always use more lotion! Haha.
According to the letter they included this month it will retail for $65. Looking forward to using it, but I am really looking forward to next month!

The letter also says that next month will include

An exclusive duo that will reinvent your makeup regime.

Does this mean we will FINALLY get a colored cosmetic product like was promised when the sub first started? Or maybe just another primer set...hhmmm


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm... I feel like I want to sign up if its two products next month...

Do they switch out the types of things they send each month?  Or is it possible to get two similar products one right after the other?  I wouldnt mind that if it was skincare but if it was two shampoo type things in a row, I wouldn't be too thrilled.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm... I feel like I want to sign up if its two products next month...

Do they switch out the types of things they send each month?  Or is it possible to get two similar products one right after the other?  I wouldnt mind that if it was skincare but if it was two shampoo type things in a row, I wouldn't be too thrilled.
As far as I can remember, (someone can correct me if I am wrong) the sub has only sent out 2 hair items, a mask and the cleansing oil, and they were pretty far apart. All other months have been some sort of skin care. Lots of eye and face creams, serums, lotions, etc so if you like skin care, this is a great sub to try for a while. The first month did have face and eye primers, which I guess could be considered cosmetics, so I am really hoping we get something in the cosmetics category next month.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As far as I can remember, (someone can correct me if I am wrong) the sub has only sent out 2 hair items, a mask and the cleansing oil, and they were pretty far apart. All other months have been some sort of skin care. Lots of eye and face creams, serums, lotions, etc so if you like skin care, this is a great sub to try for a while. The first month did have face and eye primers, which I guess could be considered cosmetics, so I am really hoping we get something in the cosmetics category next month.
You're exactly right...only 2 haircare items so far and they were at least 4 months apart, as I recall.  BTW...I am loving this month's product.  I was a little "meh" at first because I have so much lotion, but this one is sooo moisturizing and non-greasy!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're exactly right...only 2 haircare items so far and they were at least 4 months apart, as I recall.  BTW...I am loving this month's product.  I was a little "meh" at first because I have so much lotion, but this one is sooo moisturizing and non-greasy!
I agree! It works great, but I do wish the scent was "prettier"...haha. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay, I signed up sort of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They sent me an email giving me the first month free except for shipping.  And they gave me a choice of what to get.  I did end up picking the face primer and eyelift primer just because I didn't think the ingredients were stellar on the others.  I was really wishing I could get the Micro cellular lotion!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got the email offering a free box (just pay shipping) as well, and I can't decide what to get! For those that have had the subscription awhile, which do you think is better: the micellar water, the eye cream &amp; moisturizer, or the face &amp; eye primers? I'm kind of leaning towards the primers but I don't know...


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 30, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I just got the email offering a free box (just pay shipping) as well, and I can't decide what to get! For those that have had the subscription awhile, which do you think is better: the micellar water, the eye cream &amp; moisturizer, or the face &amp; eye primers? I'm kind of leaning towards the primers but I don't know...


I didn't get the micellar water, but I loved the primer set.


----------



## shabs (Apr 30, 2014)

Think I might try the micellar cleansing water.  I'm almost out of bioderma. =/


----------



## jayeme (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ordered the primers! I decided that micellar water makes me lazy and I have some Origins moisturizer deluxe samples coming so I don't really need more face cream at the moment.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 30, 2014)

The micellar cleansing water was actually one of my least favorite products. I don't have overly dry skin so maybe oil cleansers are not for me, but I feel like a film is left on my skin after using it. They say rinsing is not necessary, but I have to. I also have to use a separate eye makeup remover because this product makes my eyes sting. I am forcing myself to use it, but because it is such a big bottle those who like these types of cleansers will find it a good value.


----------



## jayeme (May 5, 2014)

I just got my primers today! Haven't used them yet except on my hand, but they seem really nice.


----------



## Kayla Ann (May 9, 2014)

How do you get the offer to just pay s&amp;h? Do you subscribe first?


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

I got my primers yesterday and they are amazing! Especially the lid lifter. Twelve hours and my eye make still looked like i just applied it!

The face primer evened out my skin tone and got rid of all my redness. It also kept my face matte all day.

Im really happy with these!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, I just re-signed up for this subscription to get the July box because it's FOUR products, and I really want to try them out! However, does anyone who has been a consistent subscriber know when they usually bill for the month? I don't necessarily want to get the August box, and I definitely don't want to be billed on the first, but I don't want to cancel now because I don't want to potentially mess up my July shipment. Thanks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

I cannot believe the amount and quality of the products they sent out in July and August. Plus, I wrote them an email about how much I love the facial mask they sent us in July ( the light green cool one) and told them I live in the desert and have dry skin since moving here, and how the gel has helped. They sent me a very good moisturizing night cream from a box this Spring before I subscribed as a thank you for liking their new moisture mask so much.. Bill and Lorainne are really lovely. 
I've not gotten anything from this sub that I didn't think was top shelf quality. This plus the K skin care has totally changed my skin from rough and red to baby smooth and very soft and plump. Very fast turnaround!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I cannot believe the amount and quality of the products they sent out in July and August. Plus, I wrote them an email about how much I love the facial mask they sent us in July ( the light green cool one) and told them I live in the desert and have dry skin since moving here, and how the gel has helped. They sent me a very good moisturizing night cream from a box this Spring before I subscribed as a thank you for liking their new moisture mask so much.. Bill and Lorainne are really lovely.
> 
> I've not gotten anything from this sub that I didn't think was top shelf quality. This plus the K skin care has totally changed my skin from rough and red to baby smooth and very soft and plump. Very fast turnaround!!


I totally agree.  July's box was my first month with them and I'm in love.  I couldn't believe they could send out such a great box two months in a row.  I love the AM/PM cleanser (combination/large pores)!  I ordered another July kit just for the cleanser and mask.  I also picked up the lippies.  I was so exited to open them today that I totally spaced the fact that they had been sitting in the hot mailbox all day.  Doh.  Big oops.

I was able to sub with a bonus $30 in points plus $5 for a 3 month sub.  I've spent 76 bucks (counting two of my three months) and rec'd...

2 of each -- AM/PM, Face Mask, Hair Mask, and Face Primer

1 of each -- Lip trio, Lip Primer, Hair Cleanser, Body Serum and Face Scrub


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

The August box is very nice too!! They sent a Skin Balm ( for face) that has the consistency of the K- beauty sleeping packs. I'll have to do a comparison.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got an eye primer base in a nude beige color. I like it better than the first one they sent out. Looks like the hugely packed boxes are over for a time, but it's still high quality and worth the money.

This sub doesn't get enough love!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Jan 2, 2015)

Do any of you ladies still sub to this one? I have noticed  boxes have shipped later and later. And no box this month. They doing some word on their website , and of course I cannot get into my account to see if  if any thing is shipping. Makes me very leery. So not box for December. I do not have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

@@elainecad  Since it seems the last few boxes were clearance of old items, I also am wondering what's going on.

Not looking good.


----------



## elainecad (Jan 4, 2015)

They replied back to an e-mail I sent saying the European labs were on a break. I agree, for many months it has been product that I have already received. I have the year sub ,and it goes until May . Well now , until June or whenever I get 12 boxes.


----------



## 2littlerosebuds (Jan 4, 2015)

I was wondering what was up with them too. I didn't get December's box either, nor see any reviews... I just figured maybe they were behind due to the holidays. Hmm...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 5, 2015)

I find it disconcerting that European labs going on a break means they don't have any product that month.  It's not like the holidays are a surprise or anything... 

Surely they would have boxes curated sooner than that?  Especially with the kind of box they are.  I think I will be cancelling.


----------



## elainecad (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, seems very strange. Not much activity on their FB page. Makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

Not looking good.  Theres been no update since December 31st.


----------



## Rena713 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi! I have been checking the website and FB site as well. I was wondering if they went out of business, however I just spotted this on their website today:


Latest News

Saturday, January 24

Box 19 Update	Hello Members! We anticipate shipping Box 19 within 10-14 days, hopefully sooner. Once we have a firm date, we'll update this news section with more details. Thank you for your patience!
_-The From the Lab Team_


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 28, 2015)

So funny!  I just went and looked and saw that too!

Which basically means no January box either.

I will likely be cancelling, especially if this next product isn't awesome...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

It's really sad if this sub. box is failing too. 
I THINK, but could be wrong, that there were always a lot of questions about why the products were "unbranded" if they were going to big cosmetic houses, and also how they could be pre-sold with possible proprietary formulas.

*I don't think European cosmetic firms take breaks during the winter.* The major brands are always planning new collections, and the Spring collections are essential for the Couture fashion shows. The makeup trends used has become a side focus of the runway commentaries. 

If FTL is in trouble, they should say so, and maybe find a way to offer skin care products by skin type instead of OSFA.  Their products had a lot of diversity which seems to have not been great for all skin types in every monthly offering. So why not give subscribers a chance to order boxes for different skin types? The lack of customization into Normal, Oily, or Dry skin categories ( the basics)  is why I unsubbed from them, sadly.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

I was just charged.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 14, 2015)

I have been checking my tracking every day. Was supposed to be hereFeb. 12th. No updates at all. Was it even mailed? And then today I get an e-mail showing a 60 percent sale on their site. What the heck?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 14, 2015)

Got mine today. I will be cancelling. It's a reformulated version of an older face cream.

Subscribers also received $10 in shop cash to spend in their sale.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 14, 2015)

For real? Oh brother? I wonder if I can cancel my membership? . I have the year plan.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like I am stuck. They do not offer yearly or quarterly subs any more. Boy, did I learn my lesson. Just hope I get the rest of the boxes owed to me.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2015)

Blah, what a shame. This was a very promising subscription, and one of my favorites when they first started.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2015)

Well, if box 19 was received in February and box 20 is only now just shipping (supposedly), I'd say this sub officially bit the dust.

Which is too bad because they shipped some GREAT products.


----------



## elainecad (Jul 28, 2015)

Box 20 is due here this Friday. If any one  gets it sooner, can you please post. I am wondering what the surprise is? Hopefully not old product?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow. &gt;.&lt;

So there was a February box and then the next box arrives in late July/early august?! At this rate, your yearly sub will last five years!


----------



## elainecad (Jul 30, 2015)

For real! It is making me crazy!


----------

